# JVC HDMI LCD TV Model LT-40N50A



## BENNIED (Dec 17, 2017)

My tv switches on and there is sound but no picture
Does anyone have an idea what the problem might be


----------



## SpywareDr (Jun 15, 2013)

Turn the TV on, then shine a flashlight directly into the screen. Get right up to the screen and view into the screen, look very closely to see if you can make out an image, it will be faint. Try changing the channels or something that would cause some graphics on the screen. If you can see an image, then this would indicate that the back lights are not functioning, probably due to a faulty inverter board.

If there is no image, even using an external light source, then the signal board probably has issues ... which is quite expensive. An authorized service center can give you an estimate for repair.


----------

